# Fellowship or seperation with other christians



## satz (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey all

What are your views on whether to fellowship or seperate with professing christians holding different doctrinal views?

To what extend do you fellowship with arminians, catholics, charismatics, churches with female pastors, non-sabbath keepers..etc etc

I don't intend at all to target any of the above groups...just giving some examples of common groups found today whose views are at variance with common reformed tradition.

Anyhows, what level of fellowship would you extend to christians holding such views? Would you be willing to fellowship togeather as brothers (and sisters) in Christ? Would you be friendly to them in a non-religious setting etc work ?

thoughts?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 23, 2004)

I will talk to any of those people about anything, but won't attend their churches if I have my 'druthers.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 23, 2004)

I agree with Meg. One has to use discernment about those that are part of false or apostate churches (ie., Roman Catholic, liberal PCUSA, etc.). I would not "fellowship" with such, meaning my conversation towards them ("conversation" in the old sense of "behavior" or "conduct") would not be intended to encourage them in their sinful unbelief and give them reason to see themselves as part of the visible church. I could not worship in a false church without dishonoring the Lord and giving false witness, and I don't intend to return to the dark places from which I have escaped through the mercy of God. 2 Cor. 6.14-18 However, on a personal level as the occasion warrants I am happy to speak with all sorts of folks and if I can speak a word in due season that points them to Christ, by God's grace, then I praise God for the opportunity for interaction. How can we expect unbelievers or misguided brethren to come to knowledge of the truth if we don't even have the opportunity to extend an invitation to come to church where the true gospel is preached? We are called to be "salt and light" with humility not pride unto all men that God may be glorified in all our dealings with the world.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emme_
> What are your views on whether to fellowship or seperate with professing christians holding different doctrinal views?


The term professing christian might be a little too broad of a term. I'd imagine that the vast majority of people who attend church regularly or semi-annually would consider themselves christians. Depending on what they mean when they profess to be a Christian, fellowship may not be possible 'cause there might not be any commonality.

It also would depend on which doctrines are different. Some are more important than others.

In general, I'm not a big supporter of the ecumenical movement, which places too high a view on unity at the expense of doctrine. That kind of fellowship sends a message to the world that I don't think the scriptures intend.



> _Originally posted by Emme_
> Would you be friendly to them in a non-religious setting etc work?


 At work? Definitely. You never know who may someday end up being your boss.

[Edited on 12-24-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 29, 2004)

I have no problem having fellowship with many different believers of various denominations. Do I agree with them in everything? No. But do I share the love and grace that God has given me? Yes. I do not have regular fellowship with apostate liberal churches or cults. I do have two catholic friends who I talk to regularly. Most of my friends are in reformed or charismatic churches. I have no problem sharing with them my beliefs. However, my problem comes up when I am around family members. My grandparents and six aunts and uncles are from a cult called the United Pentecostal Church. Another aunt and uncle pastor a word of faith church.
My in-laws are elders in the word of faith movement. And my other grandmother is a charismatic who was raised dutch reformed and totally rejects it and thinks I am a heretic. So, I must be cautious around my family since I am the only one who is in any way reformed. Please pray for me!!


One passage that may be of help is I Cor. chapter one.


----------

